# Black Seat Leon Cupra R



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey there! My friend is not into detailing, and after seeing his Leon on way to work one morning, I was shocked how filthy it was! So, after much persuading, I ended up getting the car for one day to clean. Now, Im really just a novice at all this, so please bear this in mind!

This is the car when it arrived.

































So, the first thig I did was give the engine bay a quick clean.
Before:








After:









Then it was on to the Alloys. If I had the car for more than one day I would have done the arches and springs, but sadly I didn't have the time. So firstly I cleaned the alloys with Gloss It Alloy Wheel Gel.








After cleaned I had the task of removing lumps of tar that had built in between the spokes. For this I used Autosmart Tardis.
Before:








After:









Then it was onto the bodywork. First thing I did was a pre-foam wash using a Foam Lance and Meguiar's Hyper Wash. I know the foam is quite thick, but I thought it would need it. After Foam I did a hand wash using the two bucket method.

















Whilst the car was still wet I used Meguiar's Quik Clay Kit. Here is the results!

























Even after clay the paint still had a cloudy look to it, I thought I would never get it to look good!









I cleaned the interior, exhaust ect too, but sadly didn't take any before or after shots.

The final stage was to use Werkstat Prime Acrylic. I was amazed at the difference this made to the condition of the paint!

So, here if the finished product! Please leave any comments with improvements/advice.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work 
steve


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

great work! love the reflections


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

So what did your friend say? Bet they won't resist so much the next time you offer:lol:

Good work:thumb:


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

Who needs mirrors! Thats quality work!
:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice work there, good deep gloss acheived! Even though we'd all love to do complete details when we have the time, your results show again what is achievable in a relatively quick time and all by hand! Great stuff!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed, love these cars!


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Great work, well done........(beautiful place you live, as well !)


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Top work.:thumb:

I have a mate with the same car and he arrived at my place for a Saturday night out and on Sunday after seeing his in a similar state I spent the day on it. 

Is it Aberdeenshire you live? Do all the woman up there like cleaning cars, I must take a wee drive up :lol::thumb:


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Cracking work, looks good. Nice reflections!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Car looks great. Good work.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pink_Floyd said:


> Is it Aberdeenshire you live? Do all the woman up there like cleaning cars, I must take a wee drive up :lol::thumb:


trust me. They dont! :thumb:


----------



## whitesnake (Jun 27, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

great work there m8


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Not so sure about novice, looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated  I have improved a bit since doing this car, now have mastered using a DA Polisher so Im getting there! Sadly I did not have it at this time so never got to use it on this car. I must admit I never thought I would get a shine on it like I did, was chuffed


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Impressive result especially considering that was 'just' with Werkstat and not a compound.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job kat!! looking good
ps see chris`s mum and dads house in background pmsl


----------



## Ben J (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice job...loving the reflections..... ;-)


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Impressive result especially considering that was 'just' with Werkstat and not a compound.


Thanks John. I know, I was so impressed with Werkstat, def one of my favourites!


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

johnz_01 said:


> Great job kat!! looking good
> ps see chris`s mum and dads house in background pmsl


Thanks, yeah, always seems to end up in my photos lol.


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Will-S said:


> So what did your friend say? Bet they won't resist so much the next time you offer:lol:
> 
> Good work:thumb:


Oh he was delighted!! He looked like this infact - :doublesho haha!
Thanks you


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Pink_Floyd said:


> Top work.:thumb:
> 
> I have a mate with the same car and he arrived at my place for a Saturday night out and on Sunday after seeing his in a similar state I spent the day on it.
> 
> Is it Aberdeenshire you live? Do all the woman up there like cleaning cars, I must take a wee drive up :lol::thumb:


Yeah, Im wanting a LCR next  Yeah, it's Aberdeenshire. I know my Mum and Sister don't, Im the clean freak of the family! lol


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

il have to get mine done this week as im on holiday, i thought it was ur self remember seeing u when i was out with chris on a drunken night u spoke bout appying for a job at PB,


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, I did apply but sadly didn't get it, was gutted. PB are having an Open Day on sat, so will be lots of special offers if you need to stock up!


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

i did see that, i think iv spent enough for now lol got too much stuff 
im sure you will get the chance again


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, fingers crossed! Its what I want to do, I really enjoy it. Yeah, Im having to store some of my stuff in my wardrobe haha!


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

so where do you store ur shoes and bags? :lol:


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice i kno how hard it is to get them results with a black car:thumb:
very good work great reflection shots:thumb::thumb:

if i let mine get tha dirty any chance ud do mine too lol


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

excellent work,got my mates black vectra sri to do this weekend,hoping the clay bar ain't going to be as bad as that,haha


----------



## danb21t (Aug 30, 2010)

excellent result here! impressed..


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

johnz_01 said:


> so where do you store ur shoes and bags? :lol:


In my second wardrobe haha!


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

drmole said:


> very nice i kno how hard it is to get them results with a black car:thumb:
> very good work great reflection shots:thumb::thumb:
> 
> if i let mine get tha dirty any chance ud do mine too lol


When I actually got the car I thought, I can't do this! Even after a wash it still looked dull. But I did it lol.

There is a possibility yes lol. My friends leave their cars to get dirty on purpose, it really bugs me lol.


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

KatCowie said:


> When I actually got the car I thought, I can't do this! Even after a wash it still looked dull. But I did it lol.
> 
> There is a possibility yes lol. My friends leave their cars to get dirty on purpose, it really bugs me lol.


lol ill have to rally mine en get proper muded up lol :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job there.

And trust me not all the women up her like to clean cars!


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

KatCowie said:


> In my second wardrobe haha!


lol i took over 2 cupboards in garage for all my stuff lol :lol:
its not been weather to do anything this week tho


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Deeg said:


> great job there.
> 
> And trust me not all the women up her like to clean cars!


Thank you  Was you at PB Open day today, I seen a Beemer like yours there I think?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Kat which leon was yours? There were 3 red ones at PB today.


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine was parked up beside the black Zetec S and the white M3.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Car looks fantastic! Well done 

And don't worry, there'll be plenty more job opportunities at PB in the not too distant future :thumb:


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Well that is such a compliment Clark as looking at your WR1, your an amazing detailer!!!

Glad to hear it, was gutted I didn't get last one, but I wont give up!!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Claireeyy said:


> Kat which leon was yours? There were 3 red ones at PB today.


Kats was the gleaming Cupra parked in the middle and mine was the rather sorry looking LCR that was mincing around.

Great result on that black LCR, gonna have to try work some magic on my bros Cupra rep.

BTW White hot pant reflection shot FTW lol:thumb:


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Yours was not a sorry state, apart from a few splatted flies on the front it was clean!

Thanks, did it in 14 hours, go me!!!

Hot pants, don't think I could pull that off!! haha!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work Kat - nice to see a girl into the whole detailing thing for a change! :thumb:


----------



## KatCowie (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, I love detailing, only really been into it a year. But got a few friends/family cars to do so hopefully will improve.


----------

